# English Bitter



## bob58 (26/5/11)

Anyone have a recipe for a english bitter have got a cooper English bitter can of goo what to add to make a drinkable beer


----------



## TmC (26/5/11)

Mine went down the sink today, probably infection, i went

Can of Goo
1kg LDME
Fuggles dry hopped
Kit yeast (also could have been downfall) fermented @ 21oC


----------



## manticle (26/5/11)

TmC said:


> Mine went down the sink today,



Not the best preface for recommending a recipe really.


----------



## TmC (26/5/11)

manticle said:


> Not the best preface for recommending a recipe really.



Just being honest.


----------



## keifer33 (26/5/11)

Do you have any hops or yeast or will you be purchasing


----------



## Northside Novice (26/5/11)

just kegged this;

2 x coopers english bitter
1x brew enhancer 1
20 grams of fuggles hop pellets in fermenter
kit yeast at 18*C


quite dark more an esb really but it is nice very moorish


----------



## Bribie G (26/5/11)

English Bitters are hard to make from Aussie kits and the Coopers one is reportedly good as they get. If you can get a fresh Muntons from UK kit then they are also well regarded. However make sure it's from a fast turnover outlet. I got one (in my kit days) that was obviously a couple of years old by the time it hit my fermenter and it turned out almost black, been sitting on the shelf at 28 degrees for a year obviously.

Rather than a can o goo, I'd approach it using light dried malt extract, some sugar, Uk hops and an authentic yeast:

2.5 kg LDME
500g white sugar

Steep 200g Simpsons Heritage Crystal or similar
Get about 3L of runnings and boil:

50g Challenger for 30 mins
50g Challenger for the last 5 mins

Craftbrewer English Ale yeast at 18 degrees. 

:icon_cheers:

Edit: for your current can, I'd just use it as-is plus a pack of Brew Enhancer 2, see how it turns out then maybe try an extract for the next one and see if it's an improvement.


----------



## DU99 (26/5/11)

Might give it a go BribieG


----------



## Pennywise (26/5/11)

My standard recipe with this kit is,

Kit
700g dme, although now I've started doing a partial with some Marris Otter to replace this
100g sugar
30g Styrian Goldings in the fermentor
Wyeast 1968

numnumnumnum


----------



## Newbee(r) (26/5/11)

Muntons connoisseurs traditional bitter has to be one of my absolute favourite kits - much better than their yorkshire in my opinion - smoother and more caramel notes. Muntons are a little more expensive than other kits but you really get what you pay for. 

I use one of these with a 1.5kg of light or amber malt extract, an english ale yeast or a muntons gold, rehydrated and a good dose of northdown hops. I steep a hop bomb (a square of muslin with 15g pellets tied up with a band) in 6 litres of water on a gentle rolling boil for 20 minutes and then toss it and the hop water in the fermenter. Could do a partial steep of grains to give it a bit more body. I occassionally add 250g of dried corn syrup to this too. Makes 21-23L depending on the alcohol you are chasing. Always came out as a cracker of a brew (before I found biab all-grain.... :icon_cheers: )


----------



## Braumoasta (26/5/11)

I've only made this brew once, from memory this was the recipe:

1.7kg Coopers English Bitter
500g Light dry malt
500g Brew enhancer 1
A few tablespoons of treacle
made to 23 litres and fermented using the kit yeast at 18C

Made a delicious beer. Certainly a very good kit.


----------



## jeckysmith (27/5/11)

Hey...This is really interesting thread.


----------



## enuun (27/5/11)

This was jus emptied yesterday nite. Quite a good quaff although I made a mistake of dry-hopping with cascade for a third of the batch.

Coopers English Bitter
500g DME
200g Crystal steeped
10g Fuggles 20 mins
5g Fuggles 5mins
Nottingham yeast


----------



## Jeff Margrie (27/5/11)

bob58 said:


> Anyone have a recipe for a english bitter have got a cooper English bitter can of goo what to add to make a drinkable beer



For a nice English Bitter I did the following,

Coopers English Bitter Can,
Brewcraft Beer Kit Converter #70 (English Bitter)
Light Dry Malt 500g,
Crystal Grain 150g (Comes in Converter kit #70),
Goldings Hops 15g (Comes in Converter kit #70) for 1min
Safale S-04
21 liters
Ferment @ 18c
Serve around 8 to 10 deg c, Full of flavour and a nice bitter finish.

Or if you are not ready to use hops & grain even the Coopers English Bitter Can with Light Dry Malt 500g is nice, but low in alcohol.

Cheers WoolBrew :icon_cheers:


----------



## GreenGumby (27/5/11)

Quite happy with one that I did earlier in the year.

Coopers English Bitter can
1kg Ultra Brew (1/2 LDM, 1/4 Dex, 1/4 Maltodex)
12g Goldings hops 10 mins
Safale S-04

23L, ferment at 19c

Very easy, very tasty.


----------



## Swordsman (28/5/11)

Made two English Bitter brews style so far. First was not at all true to type and was just playing around with a fruity hop schedule to go with a traditional english malt bill. Second one was much closer to style and quite drinkable IMO. 

Indro Gold (ESB)

Mangrove Jack's Classic Bitter (should be work even better with coopers bitter)
500gm coopers brewing sugar (80% dex 20% malto...i think that is right)
600gm LDME
350gm crystal grain steeped

15gm EK Goldings 30min
15gm EK Goldings 15min
5gm EK Goldings 5min
5gm EK Goldings 0min

Ferment S04 20deg C for 8 days. Dry hop 15gm EK Goldings in secondary further 7days. 

Tasted especially good after a few months in the bottle. Lots of marmalade and a bit of toffee, good malt background. Big bitter finish, lots of EKG flavour very apparent.


----------



## mjp (28/5/11)

This was always one of my fav kits. I used to do coopers English bitter kit, 1 kg ldme, 250g medium crystal (mash in at 65c and left overnight )50g choc malt(done in steep with crystal)250 g dex. I always hopped this kit with EKG in the boil but only as a late addition as I always found this kit to have enough bittering for my tastes. From memory I did a 10l boil (using the 3l grain steep) and the ldme and added 20g EKG @ 20 and 10g @5. I think I may have thrown 100g carapils in the steep as well for head retention. In my kit days, this was my staple brew.


----------



## mjp (28/5/11)

mjp said:


> This was always one of my fav kits. I used to do coopers English bitter kit, 1 kg ldme, 250g medium crystal (mash in at 65c and left overnight )50g choc malt(done in steep with crystal)250 g dex. I always hopped this kit with EKG in the boil but only as a late addition as I always found this kit to have enough bittering for my tastes. From memory I did a 10l boil (using the 3l grain steep) and the ldme and added 20g EKG @ 20 and 10g @5. I think I may have thrown 100g carapils in the steep as well for head retention. In my kit days, this was my staple brew.


forgot to add that I did this with a recultured cpa yeast.


----------



## J Grimmer (2/1/12)

I was planning to a Coopers English Bitter, over the next week or so i did a basic one a year ago and was happy with the results. Recipe as follows:

Coopers English Bitter Kit
500g LDME
Kit Yeast
and filled to 28L (by mistake)

I was usure of how it would turn out, but found it a good low alc beer. 

I was looking at keeping the recipe simmilar but wanted to add some EKG that is on hand atm.

so was thinking:

CEB Kit
500g LDME
S-04
23L

Am curently unsure of the Hopping rates as i have not used EKG yet? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Pennywise (2/1/12)

I've made the EB kit a few times with 30g EKG as just a flameout addition. Comes up pretty good, I also use a liquid yeast, Wyeast 1968 is a good one, also 1469


----------



## J Grimmer (2/1/12)

Pennywise said:


> I've made the EB kit a few times with 30g EKG as just a flameout addition. Comes up pretty good, I also use a liquid yeast, Wyeast 1968 is a good one, also 1469




cheers


----------



## matt77 (20/2/20)

Just started drinking mine.
Can coopers English Bitter
650g coopers amber ale (liquid)
1kg dextrose
It probably got a little warm fermenting as there was a slight brown in the air lock 
Coopers recultured yeast.
80g goldings in the keg

Bit cloudy but clearing up.
Bitter coffe hit really shines through with the full head and early tastes.


----------

